# please id chiclid



## jlspitler (Jul 29, 2007)

not sure what type he is but he is very aggressive. thanks


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

judging from what I can see I'd say a female kenya .. in the Zebra family and yes Zebras tend to be a little more aggressive than average.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/2806/product.web


----------



## CoryBlue (Jan 16, 2008)

is it blue with orange fins? The colors are hard to see...


----------



## jlspitler (Jul 29, 2007)

the fins are mor4e clear then anything and the strips are like a purple and black.


----------



## jschulst (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like a kenyii (metriclima Lombardio) female. Males are yellow. One identification is the black bars do not go all the way down to the belly area.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

well that's 2 AND a web link to a better pic so I think this one can be stamped "IDENTIFIED; CASE CLOSED"


----------

